# national youth hunting day



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

im 15 and its my last youth day and i got me a nice sized doe. good luck everyone
JAmes


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats James! Hopefully you can put another one in the freezer. Ain't nothing like it is there.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

everybody loves tenderloin. and no freezer. 1st deer of the year and its almost already gone


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jamesvafisher said:


> everybody loves tenderloin. and no freezer. 1st deer of the year and its almost already gone


That's the way to do it.  I have less than 24 hours and I'll be in a stand. opcorn:


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

